# ISO Quick, Easy Raspberry Dessert for a picky girlfriend.



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

She is very picky. 
I know raspberries are her favorite fruit.
She also likes other berries, cherries, and peaches.
No other fruits.
I'd like to make it for her tonight within the hour she gets to my house before we leave for our movie.

Any ideas?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2006)

gobo, melt a half cup of sugar in a non-stick skillet, add a splash of orange and lemon juice, and a tbsp or two of raspberry preserve, then toss in a pint of fresh raspberries.

pour over vanilla ice cream, or let cool and pour over cheesecake.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> gobo, melt a half cup of sugar in a non-stick skillet, add a splash of orange and lemon juice, and a tbsp or two of raspberry preserve, then toss in a pint of fresh raspberries.
> 
> pour over  vanilla ice cream, or let cool and pour over cheesecake.


 
What exactly is raspberry preserve?
Is a pint 2 cups (500 ml)?

That sounds good.
My girlfriend doesn't like cheesecake.

Thanks


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 27, 2006)

It is pretty much like 500ml, or slightly less.
The sauce would also be good for panna cotta.

"preserve" is a jam, more or less.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh okay.
I was just confirming the pint thing. I generally know them from phyics, chemistry, or cooking classes.

Thanks.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2006)

2 cups = 1 pint =  approx. 450 ml

don't try to be too exact with the measurements, tho. you are trying to create a syrup kinda thing to coat the fresh raspberries.

a preserve is like a jam or jelly.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

Well I was going to change it around according to how much I know she can eat, or will want to.

I'll probably just put one package of raspberries in it. 
I've seen her down one of those in no time before.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2006)

lol, yeah, my wife sucks down raspberries too.

so much so i grew a raspberry patch in the back yard. we pick a pint, er, i mean 500ml or so every other day from june to october. most never make it into the house.

i planted red, yellow, and black raspberry canes next to each other in 2 long boxes. they intermingled over the past few years. i get good black raspberries but they're kinda small.  my red and yellow raspberries are delicious, but they seem to have crossed and now i get pink raspberries. i wonder if i've mistakenly created something? 

anyway, good luck with your dessert. it's very easy, and very tasty.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe you have.
Show us a picture.

Hmm.
If I'm still with my girlfriend, (hopefully I will) I'll grow some raspberries for her.
I just have to learn how to garden. I haven't the faintest clue.

Thanks


----------



## abjcooking (Oct 27, 2006)

Pear with raspberry sauce

1 10oz. package frozen raspberries in syrup, thawed
Poached pears
ice cream or sorbet of your choice
chocolate syrup
fresh raspberries

Puree the thawed raspberries and syrup until smooth. Strain. Place in refrigerator until ready to serve.

Slice pear so that it fans out. 

On a plate pour raspberry sauce on the bottom. Place poached pear on top. Drizzle with a little chocolate syrup and serve with icecream or sorbet and fresh raspberries.


----------



## lulu (Oct 27, 2006)

I love the classic English desert Eton Mess with raspberries instead of strawberries.  And it could not be easier Gobo.  

Meringues, whipped cream (you can sweeten it with a little icing sugar and vanilla to turn it into cream chantilly if your GF has a sweet tooth) and raspberries.  You can even buy the meringues.  All you do is crush the meringe roughly in your hands and fold into the whipped crean and raspberries.  I blitz or crush a few raspberries to help it along, and it looks beautiful and marbled.  Its not fancy but its nice.


----------



## goboenomo (Oct 27, 2006)

ooo I love pear

Thanks alot.


----------

